# How to unzip files on MacBook Pro?



## barakat (Aug 23, 2014)

I recently bought a MacBook Pro and am trying to transfer my music from my previous computer onto it. I uploaded as much as I could to Dropbox and downloaded them into a zip file so I wouldn't have to do it one by one, but I can't figure out how to unzip the files. I tried double clicking, but after it was almost done loading I got an error message saying "unable to expand 'dropbox.zip' into 'Desktop'. (Error 1 - Operation not permitted)"
Is there any other way to unzip files? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

I found the link of good help http://www.syntheway.com/Unable_to_..._Error_1_Operation_not_permitted_Mac_OS_X.htm


----------

